# Sailing St. Martin



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2018)

Going bareboat sailing in St. Martin for the first time, anyone have any tips or recommendation or cautions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

What month?
Have you booked your accommodation yet?

Most of the charter companies operate from Oyster Pond which it a bit of a drive from Phillipsberg and quite a way from the airport. If you are picking up the boat on the day you fly in you miss a lot of hours. If you havent booked your flights yet its a good idea to have a night or 2 relaxing before and after the charter... and ensuring you can be at the office at the earliest possible time. Waiting behind 6 other boats to get their 1 hour long briefing aint fun.

As for where to go... they will have the charts there. everythings good. Make absolutely sure you spend a night in St Barth if you like smooching with billionaires, and a night on Isle Forchue which is deserted, great snorkleing by the big pointy rock.

Have fun


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be aware that there is nudity especially at Orient Bay beach and some at Tintemarre. 

If you visit St Barts walk up to the nick in the hill above the airport and watch them land at the scariest airport in the Caribbean. Land long or hot and you are in the lagoon. 

If visiting Anguilla make sure you understand the anchoring regulations. If you are ashore and hanging with the locals ask about their rebellion.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

:captain:


----------

